# Hey! New here!



## tambryjo (May 3, 2021)

I found this form with a Google with a search on how long cats can go without eating. I just adopted a 7 year old male black cat and he is transitioning from kibble to wet food. He was used to being free fed but I'm not doing just trying to get a schedule for him.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hey and welcome! We'd love to see pictures of your black kitty!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi welcome to the forum hope to see you around!


----------

